# Sealing ballast in canopy



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ok I have built me a canopy out of lumber and was wonder if anyone could tell me what's a good way to mount the ballast and seal it up, does it need to be ventilated. I'm using two 65watt compact florescent. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 20, 2010)

In general, any electronics benefit from lower temperatures provided by ventilation and will last longer before a failure if kept cooler, so that would be a good thing. 

You could mount it on the outside of the canopy on the back so it's out of sight. You could mount inside the canopy in a area where air can circulate around it. Either place, watch out for water splash possibility. I've had corrosion issues in fixtures in tanks from air bubblers (before getting into planted tanks) and HOB filters wetting the components.


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

^^what he said

...or you could mount them remotely (in the stand) and run the wires to the bulbs


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

I want to mount the ballast inside the canopy. How I have it now is mounted in in the canopy but near the back where it is opened. It's safe from water splash, but wanted to make it really neat and keep moisture away from it. I was wondering how I could safely seal it, I guess you could say "up to code". The lighting setup I stripped it from it was basically sealed up, but vented no fans though. Maybe I could build a wooden box with vent holes drilled in it?
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

cfl's get pretty hot. if i were you, i would put at least one cooling fan in there to keep the temps down. you can get them at pretty much any place that sells computer supplies.


----------



## aquaman555 (Mar 22, 2011)

ryan10517 said:


> cfl's get pretty hot. if i were you, i would put at least one cooling fan in there to keep the temps down. you can get them at pretty much any place that sells computer supplies.


Thanks for your two cents, I'm not asking about the cfl's getting hot I know about that.


----------



## funnytrash (Sep 5, 2010)

why not just cut out and build another compartment with one wall open ?


----------

